# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  3D Printing Fashion Show To Feature Some Incredible Stuff - April 16 2015

## Eddie

For those of you who will be in NY next month (April), you should definitely check out 3D Print Week NY, as well as the 3D Print Fashion Show that is part of this larger event.  Today it's been announced that Materialise will be sponsoring the event and there were be many well known fashion designers on hand presenting their 3D printed fashion.  Read and see more about this event at http://3dprint.com/54102/3d-print-fashion-show-ny/

----------


## sea

http://cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/thu...d-collars.jpeg

----------

